# R2O aquariums new shipment! snails on sale only .50 cents!!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello
300 fish and hundreds of inverts arriving tnight for sale tomorrow saturday at 11 am
List to come
Snails on sale .50 cents
Cleaner shrimp 10 bucks


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Any new corals coming in Ryan?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Any foxface coming?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

New Corals = No - Fish and invert shipment tonight.
Foxface = Yes


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*List of Shipped Items.....*

*common name	scientific name*
red percula clown amphiprion percula
pink skunk clown	amphiprion perederaion
red scooter dragonet	syhciropus splendidus
double spot goby	signigobius biocellatus
hector goby	hectoris species
blue tang/s	paracanthus hepatus
fire fish goby	nemeteleotris magnificus
cleaners shrimp	hipolismata grabhamii
coral beauty angel/m	centropyge bispinosus
gray poma angel-adult	centropyge tibicen
banded angel	centropyge multifaciatus
lamarck angel	genicanthus l;amarck
red fin anthias	pseudoanthis specvies
sunset anthias	pseudoanthias sunset
yellow fin tang	acanthurus tomeneis
lipstic tang/l	naso lituratus
blue koran angel	pomacanthus semicirculatus
brown tang	zebrasoma scopas
copperband butt	chelmon rostratus
cleaners shrimp	hipolismata grabhamii
red banded shark nose wetmorella albofasciata
yellow candy baslet	liopropoma carmabi
fox face	lo volpinus
pink & blue dot goby	crytocentrus leptocephalus
harliquin task	liernadela faciata
brown tang	zebrasoma scopas
clown shrimp	hemenocera picta
cleaners shrimp	hipolismata grabhamii
pink anthias	anthias taira
fairy anthias	pseudoanthias species
turbo shell	tectus pyramis
turbo shell	tectus pyramis
conch snail	conomurez luchuanus
red star fish	echinaster sepositus
colored pistols shrimp	aphius species
bubbles anemones	entacmaea quadricolor
ritteri anemones	ritteri malu


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Some Eye Candy from this Shipment......*

Nice sized 4" Harlequin Tusks
Ritteri and Bubble Tip Anemones 
Lamarck's Angelfish
Small 3"-4" Foxfaces
Multiband Angels
Grey Poma Angel
Some Interesting Anthias
Possum Wrasse


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Smallest Foxfaces I've ever seen at an LFS......


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice! I'll be by today. Do you know the price for them?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Was there today, picked up a possum wrasse. Many healthy fish to choose from. The anthias and tangs where especially eye catching


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Wonder what the "copperband butt" looks like. LMAO!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Come on by to find out. D'oh!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Is the store open today and if so what time? Or if there is a number I should call or text to confirm first? Thank you


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Normally R20 is closed on Mon and Tue unless advised or you have a appointment with Ryan.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Is there any foxface left? My mini carpet thought mine was a tasty snack yesterday.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Any cleaners left?


----------

